# Can i prevent a mesquite branch from dripping sap after it gets cut?



## Tree94 (May 12, 2016)

I'm in Arizona where mesquite trees are everywhere. Probably about 80% of my work.

Sometimes when I trim a mesquite, the tree will drip sap from the open wound.
But sometimes, it doesn't.

Is there a way to know if it will drip or not on certain mesquites? Can cutting it a certain way prevent it?
Only solutions I have seen here locally are wrapping the branch in burlap to catch the sap, and I've also heard of spraying the cut with a branch sealant..
Just trying to get a better understanding of it to prevent it dripping on customers concrete, pavers, decks, etc..

Any input will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 12, 2016)

In Texas we prune them at ground level, and rarely have that problem, lol.

In all seriousness, try using regular black spray paint. We use that to prevent oak wilt. It will help with the sap, but wear off better than pruning sealer to let the Tree encapsulate and heal.


----------



## Tree94 (May 12, 2016)

TheJollyLogger said:


> In Texas we prune them at ground level, and rarely have that problem, lol.
> 
> In all seriousness, try using regular black spray paint. We use that to prevent oak wilt. It will help with the sap, but wear off better than pruning sealer to let the Tree encapsulate and heal.



yea it doesn't happen to me very often either.
but for example, I worked one house that had just got a brand new in ground pool installed.
and during the excavation, the backhoe operator had ripped a few branches off of the mesquite tree above.
well within a few days they had the brand new pool deck installed, and the tree dripped ALOT of sap over a few certain areas staining it up.

not sure if the fact the branches were RIPPED off with a backhoe, rather than being cut had anything to do with it.
but I know the homeowner wasn't too thrilled with it..

Thanks for the input


----------

